
Atom 1.14 - madspindel
http://blog.atom.io/2017/02/08/atom-1-14.html
======
thescribe
I really like the concept of Atom, but it always feels slow compared to VI. I
think it's psychological though, because I can't point to any part of it and
say "This is slow".

~~~
ptrckbrwn
It's not psychological: [https://pavelfatin.com/images/typing/editor-latency-
windows-...](https://pavelfatin.com/images/typing/editor-latency-windows-
text.png)

Source: [https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-
pleasure/](https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-pleasure/)

~~~
flukus
Now I want to see the results from neovim, or anything with a client/server
architecture. I'm surprised emacs is so slow (compared to vim) and I wonder if
that explains it.

~~~
ptrckbrwn
The author of the article I posted has the executable he used to test
available if you want to try it yourself!

------
antigirl
Visual Studio code, miles better and faster - never looking back

~~~
bsharitt
For a while I stuck with Atom because it had a slight edge with plugins, but
Visual Studio Code has caught up for what I use(though the Vim plugin is still
a bit behind, but good enough) so I made the switch.

------
atomi
There isn't anything I miss from Sublime Text.

> A fundamental component of the text editor called the display layer has been
> redesigned to rely on a new data structure that is implemented in C++.

Congrats on the release.

------
philonoist
Is there at least one thing that Atom is better at, than VSCode?

~~~
untoreh
I think regex searches throughout a document but not really sure

------
msimpson
I use Atom in Windows and have constant issues with search and replace via
selection and large file support. And while these issues are known, I've yet
to see a fix.

~~~
tommica
First line in the post: "Atom 1.14 has shipped today with improved large file
performance, a 64-bit Windows installation, improved MRU tab traversal, and
more."

~~~
msimpson
> Atom 1.14 has shipped today with improved large file performance

1\. Updates to Atom 1.14

2\. Attempts to open a 64MB SQL dump in Atom

3\. "Atom will be unresponsive during the loading of very large files"

4\. Clicks "Proceed"

5\. "The editor has crashed"

Yet, I can open the exact same SQL dump in VIM and it displays immediately and
I can scroll down with minimal lag. However, smaller files (5-10MB) used to do
the same in Atom and now they are fine. So improved, yes. Fixed, no!

For me, however, this still makes the editor untrustworthy. I can't be sure if
it's going to take a while to load a large log file or suddenly crash.

------
jgalt212
Yes, most of the criticisms of Atom are fair on speed, but:

out of the box markdown support is second to none

and if you do Clojure, and like GUIs, proto-repl is amazing.

~~~
iLemming
If you do Clojure - Emacs/Spacemacs with CIDER - beyond comparison

~~~
jgalt212
spacemacs sounds interesting. first item I ever heard of it. will give a look
b/c emacs scares me.

